# Hilfe um String an Datenbank zu schicken



## ghostman85 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi 

möchte mit Java einen String in einer Postgre Datenbank auswerten.

Die Verbindung zur Datenbank steht. Aber kann jetzt keinen String zur Datenbank schicken. 
Bitte um Hilfe.
Beispiel:

String st ="test string";
String s= "select text(st)";//wäre nur so möglich String s=select text('test string')";
Statement statement = lconn.createStatement (ResultSet.TYPE_SCROLL_SENSITIVE,ResultSet.CONCUR_READ_ONLY);


		ResultSet rs=statement.executeQuery(s);

		if(rs.first()){
			String test = rs.getString(1);

		System.out.println(test);
		}


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mai 2009)

einfache String-Methoden, hat nichts mit der Datenbank zu tun

```
String s= "select text('"+st+"')";
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (19. Mai 2009)

du weißt wie man einen string zusammenbaut?

[highlight=java]
String str1 = "foo";
String str2 = "bar";
String str3 = str1 + " " + str2;
[/highlight]
?

-->

[highlight=java]
String st ="test string";
String s= "select text('"+ st + "')";
[/highlight]

aber nehm lieber PreparedStatements


----------



## ghostman85 (19. Mai 2009)

danke an euch klappt super


----------

